# Jazz Now in a 3 way tie for 2nd



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

With Denver losing night before last, Utah winning, and Dallas going down last night in Portland, there is now a 3 way tie for 2nd place. Obviously because of tie-breakers and division leaders, they remain in 4th, but another loss for Dallas and Denver and a win from Utah tonight in Indy puts them in second. 

How does everyone think the last games will go? Will they stay in 4th, move up, or blow it so bad they drop to a 6 seed?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They're still the Jazz.... you tell me what will happen.  :| -/O_-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll the Jazz have at least one more loss coming up in LA. If that is the only game they lose (which it should be if they take care of business), I see the Nuggets losing 2 more (hopefully) giving us the division title and with us the tie breaker against Dallas who will probably lose 1 not 2 more games putting us in the 2nd seed. But 2 losses and I would say 4th or 5th, I think the LA game, will be a loss, and the Phoenix game will be a little hairy itself, but where at home so we should win them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the jazz has a good chance of moving up. but we will just wait and see what Jazz team shows up to play at game time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So hind-sight is 20/20! No sooner do I start this thread than the Jazz blow it against Indiana. :roll: Not surprising, but what a joke.

I can see them ending up in the #2 spot, but honestly, I don't think it would be good for them. I think they play much better when their back is against the wall. Also, I don't like a first round match-up with San Antonio. They have given the Jazz fits the past ten years. I know this year has been different, but you know PoCKovich has something up his sleeve. Also, if the Jazz do finish 2nd, and win the 1st round, they're looking at LA in the second round; a match-up I HATE. The road to the finals still goes through the Lakers (as much as I hate to admit that), and I think if the Jazz stand a chance at beating them, it needs to be after 2 hard-fought 6 or 7 game rounds for LA. 

In all honesty, I think the Jazz won't make it past the 2nd round. Time will tell, right? 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Look like the Jazz are op top of the western.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I can see them ending up in the #2 spot, but honestly, I don't think it would be good for them. I think they play much better when their back is against the wall. Also, I don't like a first round match-up with San Antonio. They have given the Jazz fits the past ten years. I know this year has been different, but you know PoCKovich has something up his sleeve. *Also, if the Jazz do finish 2nd, and win the 1st round, they're looking at LA in the second round*; a match-up I HATE. The road to the finals still goes through the Lakers (as much as I hate to admit that), and I think if the Jazz stand a chance at beating them, it needs to be after 2 hard-fought 6 or 7 game rounds for LA.
> 
> In all honesty, I think the Jazz won't make it past the 2nd round. Time will tell, right? 8)


They need to finish in the #2 or #3 spot. If they do, they would avoid the Lakers until the Western Conference Finals. First round, #2 plays #7, and then second round they would play the winner of #3 vs #6. The Nuggets are on the slide right now, a lot of which probably has to do with the absence of Karl. I see the Jazz finishing ahead of them. If they match up against Dallas or San Antonio, I think they have a great chance of winning both series. The Spurs aren't the same team they use to be, and the Jazz match up well against the Mavs. The two teams I don't like the match-up against are the Lakers (obvious reasons) and the Nuggetts.

I think Oklahoma City just might surprise someone in the first round as well if they finish the regular season above the 8th spot.

Shane


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That loss against Indiana a few days ago was terrible. Hopefully that doesn't come back to bite them. Luckily, they have bounced back and won a couple of games since then.

I believe that they really do need a 2 or 3 seed in the west to have a chance at the Western Conference finals because, as previously mentioned, a 4 or 5 seed would mean a 2nd round matchup with the Lakers. Really, I think the Lakers are the only team in the west that the Jazz have reason to be scared of. A playoff matchup against really ANYONE in the west won't be easy, especially Dallas or Denver, but I think they all present winnable scenarios. Getting a 2 or 3 seed would at least present the possibility of the Jazz facing a team besides the Lakers in the western conference finals (as unlikely as it is). 

The Jazz really do need to finish strong. Here is their remaining schedule:

vs. Golden State
@ LA Lakers
vs. Oklahoma City
@ Houston
@ New Orleans
@ Golden State
vs. Phoenix

They need to win at least 5 of these 7 games to feel good about themselves heading into the playoffs. The 2 games against Golden State are VERY winnable. I'm not expecting much from them in the Lakers game but anything can happen. The rest of those games are all potentially tough matchups. However, you have to like their chances against Oklahoma City and Phoenix at home. Houston and New Orleans are both mediocre but anything can happen on their home courts.

Hopefully the Jazz rise to the occasion and win down the stretch when it matters the most. They definitely can't afford any more bad losses where they have the game in hand and let it get away from them.

The playoffs are right around the corner, and it's going to be fun to see how it plays out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

With Dallas losing last night, they now sit in 2nd place.

Anyone care to predict a win tonight???


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Chaser said:


> With Dallas losing last night, they now sit in 2nd place.
> 
> Anyone care to predict a win tonight???


YES! Jazz 104, Lakers 102. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't say I am surprised by the outcome of last nights game. LA has lost too many games lately and gotten too frustrated to let another one slip, especially to Utah. 

So, back to 3rd, and hoping Dallas drops another one. I think the last games are very winnable for Utah, but they need to focus. This is time to set the tempo for the playoffs.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, my prediction was wishful thinking, to say the least. I think that's 13 losses in a row on the road against the Lakers. Or is it 14? Either way, last night's loss is just further reassurance that the Jazz need to lock up the 2 or 3 seed to avoid the Lakers in the 2nd road.

The most frustrating thing about last night is that Kobe played terrible. It could have been way more ugly than it was if Kobe knocked down some of the shots that he usually makes. However, Kobe isn't the Jazz biggest problem against the Lakers. The problem is their inability to score points in the pain. Boozer NEVER plays well against the Lakers because the length of Gasol and Odom give him fits (add Bynum to that mix when he's healthy). Kirilenko's presence definitely would have helped, but I don't think he's a difference maker. When it comes down to it, I think this team needs to figure out other ways of scoring when playing the Lakers, rather than their "normal" Jazz basketball.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I like and agree with what the guys from ESPN said during the game. That the Jazz need to play Fez alot more excpecally against the Lakers. He a big guy that can plug up the paint and get rebounds. Odom was the one that killed the Jazz last night and he does everytime. AK would of helped, but Boozer, Okur, and Millsap can't keep up with him and it shows everytime they play the Lakers.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree. A two or three seed is a must. Then we got to hope that someone else can beat the Lakers, cause we sure can't. It is interesting to say I hope we play Sanantonio in the first round, but they aren't the same team they used to be. Playing Sanantionio then Dallas isn't too bad of a draw. Then again just winning the first series they are in could prove difficult.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

What a great game earlier tonight, Jazz! :roll: Losing 113 to 96 to the very mediocre Rockets? So much for the Thunder game being a momentum builer. :evil:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Change the title of this post to Jazz now in 5th and looking to end up in 7th. It's that time of year!


----------

